# My "off the shelf" handles



## jmforge (Feb 15, 2012)

I ordered a couple of burl and light buffalo horn handles from Herr Keller and they arrived this week. These things are ridiculously gorgeous!!! i am afraid to mess with them. No chance in hell of me trying to "reverse engineer" these anytime in the next decade or so.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 15, 2012)

The lack of pictures accompanying your post is disturbing.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 c'mon you know the rule





Johnny.B.Good said:


> The lack of pictures accompanying your post is disturbing.


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 15, 2012)

+1 feet and meat.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 15, 2012)

None of this ever happened.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 15, 2012)

lus1::needpics:


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 15, 2012)

I'll show you mine if you show me yours. Lol

I picked one up from Stefan too, awesome handle, working on getting it installed on a knife right now.


----------



## jmforge (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey, there ARe pics. Just look at Stefan's "extra handles for sale" thread.:doublethumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is one I just picked up from Stefan:


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Feb 16, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Here is one I just picked up from Stefan:
> View attachment 4572



That's solid looking Kaleb. Nice choice.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks perfect on that knife. Woods?



kalaeb said:


> Here is one I just picked up from Stefan:
> View attachment 4572


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 17, 2012)

The woods are ironwood with a maple ferrule. Not sure what the spacer is.


----------



## mhenry (Feb 18, 2012)

Is that one of these "French" Moritaka gyuto's? If it is I wanna try it! 





kalaeb said:


> The woods are ironwood with a maple ferrule. Not sure what the spacer is.


----------



## kalaeb (Feb 18, 2012)

mhenry said:


> Is that one of these "French" Moritaka gyuto's? If it is I wanna try it!



Mike, yes it is, you are welcome to it. I am leaving out of town for a few weeks on Thursday so it won't be missed. Pm me your ship info.


----------



## apicius9 (Feb 18, 2012)

The spacer is art. tortoise and a bit translucent. 

St.


----------

